# Wavepoint LED 6500k clamp lamp



## Catherine (1 May 2014)

thought UKAPS would be the place to ask about lighting! I've recently ordered one of the above (12"), to go on my Arcadia Arc 35l tank. I was wondering what people's thoughts are on this lamp, if anyone has any experience of it? when I ordered it, it was the first time I'd ever seen/heard of it. I think it's this one: http://www.wave-point.com/Lighting_folder/LEDHOClampLight.html


----------



## Edvet (4 May 2014)

The deafening silince should show you talking about different LED lights isn't easy.
Not only are there a lot of manufacturers, but they also don't make test values available.
Mostly people will speak about a light they know, new ones are hard to gauge beforehand.


----------



## Catherine (5 May 2014)

haha thanks Edvet. I guess when I receive this I can do a review on it then.


----------



## Catherine (6 May 2014)

ok well I received this today - looked a bit confusing with all the bits but turns out it's pretty self-explanatory (it does come with instructions though). one thing to point out is that it doesn't have an on/off switch at all. if it's plugged in, it's on, unless you have a timer switch.

here's a before and after comparison:





standard old LEDs from eBay, not great for plants, had to put lights very low, carpet plants used to die off to the point where I gave up.




Wavepoint 6500k LEDs, clarity is much better, light penetrates much deeper even though it's higher up.


----------



## ourmanflint (6 May 2014)

The big question Catherine is how much was it? Looking for a new light myself.

Thanks
Rod


----------



## Catherine (6 May 2014)

haha I paid £49.49 as I had a birthday discount from Aqua Essentials (lovely treat!) but it was RRP £54.99 for the 12". hope that helps.


----------



## ourmanflint (6 May 2014)

Thanks Catherine. I was hoping it was a little cheaper TBH.


----------



## Jamie McGrath (8 May 2014)

How do you get Birthday Discounts?


----------



## Catherine (8 May 2014)

when signing up, you have put in your birth date and then on your birthday they send you an email with a unique code. that's what happened to me anyway!


----------



## Jamie McGrath (9 May 2014)

Thanks Catherine, im going to do that, this is an expensive hobby so any money saved is a bounus.


----------



## AquamaniacUK (11 May 2014)

I am looking at this one for a 40 liter tank?
would this be ok for a high-tech planted tank with co2?
how good is the light really?
I was looking at the TMC tiles but having to add a tile, a controller and the suspension kit is a major no no  for a nano tank that cost me only 25£.


----------

